# Even out uneven fertilizer application



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

I accidentally left the EdgeGuard on my Scotts spreader on during part of my front yard fertilization. So, while I was doing the middle of the yard, each pass was only throwing it out to the left. I realized it halfway through and tried going the other direction and evening it out.

Today, I have some lines of longer greener grass and some area that still aren't as green as I'd like. I did this on May 14 at a 1lb/1msqft rate. I was thinking of throwing some Scotts Turfbuilder out there at a light rate in hopes of making it more even.

Good idea or just wait? Even if it doesn't necessarily even things up, I'd like to get some nitrogen on the missed lines.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

I had lines from my crappy Scott's spreader when I threw down some 18-0-18 at 0.5 lbs N/M. Not because I left the edge guard on, just due to the low whizzer height and hollow wheel issue. Those lines were visible for weeks, mostly because I got busy with other stuff and didn't prioritize fixing it.
If you can spray, I would go that route to ensure even coverage. Maybe some urea at about 0.25 lbs N/M, and see how it responds over the next week. Spray the whole lawn. The lines that are already green won't get much greener, while the areas you missed before should green up a good bit and blend in better.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

so best thing to do is go half rate, and criss/cross when you do it

From now on, just put your spreader on 1/2 rate, and go east/west and then go back over it north/south

When i did commercial lawncare, this is how i was trained until i got comfortable with spread patterns and my machine

But to this day, on my home lawn i still use this same method.

As far as what you have now, go half rate and go the opposite direction. It will even out eventually

Also, use only slow release fertilizer. You wont get the stripe as much much with it. Quick release is what gives you your results

Just do yourself and your lawn a favor, buy slow release from now on!!!


----------

